# Fri - Sat Snow progress



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

there are 2" on the ground already NH- MA border!!:yow!: . Finally. News reported 1" at the most. i think they were afraid to say we would have more than 1" just in case but I think we may get probably 4" with this storm.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

sir spaniourd;364204 said:


> there are 2" on the ground already NH- MA border!!:yow!: . Finally. News reported 1" at the most. i think they were afraid to say we would have more than 1" just in case but I think we may get probably 4" with this storm.


Maybe they saw this site!!! I don't think we'll get the four, but, we'll see! It's enough to plow right now so, im just waiting for it to start tapering off and im gonna be out having a GREAT time!!!


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hmm*

we are you sir spanoird?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Just got in from plowing a few minutes ago stopped snowing about an hour ago, we actually got plowable snow this time in Northern, NJ...about 1-1/2"payup I finally got to plow my clients for the first time this season!


----------



## imdawrlus (Sep 13, 2005)

thres about 3 inches in newbury mass right now...judging by accuweatthers map it looks like its gonna be snowing good for another hour or so....pretty sure i'll be out plowing.....who else is goin out?? u guys gonna plow at 2 in the morning or at like 6?? haha never got the chance to plow early morning before....nervous of makin peopel mad


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Mike, I am from Newburyport. We got around 3". I am heading out. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

*Auburn Maine Feb 3, 2007*



sir spaniourd;364204 said:


> there are 2" on the ground already NH- MA border!!:yow!: . Finally. News reported 1" at the most. i think they were afraid to say we would have more than 1" just in case but I think we may get probably 4" with this storm.


In Auburn Main about 6" so far at 04:20. Guess it will be a "plowable" event even if not "significant".

Some day I'd llike a real definition of those weather people terms, but hey, who's complaining.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

bdhunter;364339 said:


> In Auburn Main about 6" so far at 04:20. Guess it will be a "plowable" event even if not "significant".
> 
> Some day I'd llike a real definition of those weather people terms, but hey, who's complaining.


about freakin time. :redbounce


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

purplebou :bluebounc  my plow still works


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*No plowing here*

No call here, the state will just salt down thru 2" here so i lose again.


----------



## millratf250 (Nov 15, 2004)

:redbounce wow snow pic 02/03/07


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Well I got about 3-4" here in Blue Hill Maine. Hey I'm not complaining, I was like McGuire Mowing was the other day......unperpaired......go figure.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

PlowMan03;364507 said:


> Well I got about 3-4" here in Blue Hill Maine. Hey I'm not complaining, I was like McGuire Mowing was the other day......unperpaired......go figure.


Hey Plowman,

I just got in from Plowing, about 5 hours. Picked up a couple more drives today while out and about. A little extra cash never hurts. :redbounce Depending on which town, but I got anywhere from 4-6 inches. Definately enough to plow. payup


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

You got that part right.... a little extra payup never hurts, that why I work a full time job then in the winter I get laid off and collect unemplyment and go plowing for fun until I get called back to work in the spring. I picked up a store lot today it's my local NAPA store, the guy that was doing it wasn't doing a good job so they got rid of him and my brother in law told them about me then they and asked me if I'd do it, I said sure why not.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

PlowMan03;364507 said:


> I was like McGuire Mowing was the other day......unperpaired......go figure.


Same here. They changed the prediction from a dusting to 1" to 2"-4". I was gone all afternoon yesterday and got home just as it started to snow. I didn't want to put the plow on the big tractor because I didn't think we would get that 2-4, so I was just going to use the lawn tractor. Well, this morning I put on the big plow lol. I remembered how to hook it all up. 10 minutes and I was ready. I treid to plow with the lawn tractor, but it was icy underneath.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

I know wilmington had plowable snow, as the bastards plowed in my work van lol, but here in peabody and north on the coast next to nothing but ice mixed with snow for some color.


----------

